# Dentist and Dry Cleaners



## LostCamel (Mar 10, 2010)

Can someone recommend a dentist and dry cleaners in central Cairo.

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

LostCamel said:


> Can someone recommend a dentist and dry cleaners in central Cairo.
> 
> Thanks



Hi Lost Camel and welcome to the forum.

If you have quality clothing then I would suggest that you use a hotel for your dry cleaning, if not then every street usually has a dry cleaner your boab will know where to take it.
I have a great dentist here in Agouza which isn't so far from downtown, I haven't got his number to hand but can find it for you when I am back at work

Maiden


----------



## LostCamel (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you for the feedback.


----------

